# ferry crossing for hamm



## ukgeckos (Apr 11, 2007)

What prices are people paying for the ferry crossing? Ive got one for £25 return and its the best ive found


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

ukgeckos said:


> What prices are people paying for the ferry crossing? Ive got one for £25 return and its the best ive found


well, each time i drove to europe i went with norfolkline, sometimes like 15 quid...esp this time of year


----------



## cham25 (Jan 7, 2008)

where did you find these prices and where from and to.ive just had a price for 288 for two people.but i would be looking to go from hull.


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

cham25 said:


> where did you find these prices and where from and to.ive just had a price for 288 for two people.but i would be looking to go from hull.


dont go from hull....just drive down to dover, but not in a rover!!


----------



## cham25 (Jan 7, 2008)

with the extra money id spend on fuel i might as well take the 45min run to hull and pay extra for the ticket.my car is a gas guzzler.


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

It would be cheaper to fly!


----------



## stan (Sep 18, 2006)

cham25 said:


> where did you find these prices and where from and to.ive just had a price for 288 for two people.but i would be looking to go from hull.


I paid £130 to go to Rotterdam from Hull in January, 2 people with car. Had a look to go across again in the summer and it seems to have just about doubled. Many problems at the terminal carrying snakes, due to ill informed staff making up rules as they went along - ended up at a vet in Hull 45 minutes before the crossing getting unnecessary health certificates.

If you plan on letting them know you'll be transporting animals I'd get something in writing from their HQ along with copies of relevant DEFRA legislation (the P&O stuff in Hull did not have this, but the Dutch staff did).


----------



## cham25 (Jan 7, 2008)

Caz said:


> It would be cheaper to fly!


yes but would be pointless as i would not be able to bring anything back!!so its ferry or chunnel.


----------



## cham25 (Jan 7, 2008)

stan said:


> I paid £130 to go to Rotterdam from Hull in January, 2 people with car. Had a look to go across again in the summer and it seems to have just about doubled. Many problems at the terminal carrying snakes, due to ill informed staff making up rules as they went along - ended up at a vet in Hull 45 minutes before the crossing getting unnecessary health certificates.
> 
> If you plan on letting them know you'll be transporting animals I'd get something in writing from their HQ along with copies of relevant DEFRA legislation (the P&O stuff in Hull did not have this, but the Dutch staff did).


cheers for the info dude,so were you taking snakes out then and what was it like coming back were they just as bad?i will only be bringing back if there ok the dutch side.


----------



## sulcata2big (Nov 7, 2007)

cham25 said:


> yes but would be pointless as i would not be able to bring anything back!!so its ferry or chunnel.


you can you just have to check with the airline first


----------



## stan (Sep 18, 2006)

cham25 said:


> cheers for the info dude,so were you taking snakes out then and what was it like coming back were they just as bad?i will only be bringing back if there ok the dutch side.


I was taking stuff across and bringing others back, CITES and non-CITES. Coming back was straightforward, the Dutch staff knew what they were talking about, as did the HMRC folk, no problems, just a particularly feckless individual on the way out making things awkward.

It's worth pointing out that I wasn't allowed them in the cabin, they had to stay in a kennel on the car deck (a heated room), but I was allowed to go down and check on them. At no point in either direction did anyone ever ask to see inside the box, just the paperwork, which just seems stupid.

On hindsight it was probably a mistake to mention them at all to anyone, but wanted to be above board.


----------



## cham25 (Jan 7, 2008)

cheers mate,so i should be fine then as long as i have the breeders certificate.


----------

